# A woman named "Five Horses"



## aero (May 23, 2012)

A man asked an American Indian what was his wife's name. 
He replied, "She is called Five Horses". 


The man said, "That's an unusual name for your wife. 
What does it mean?" 


The Old Indian answered, 
"It old Indian Name. It mean...





*






*







NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG!


----------

